# double din in mk3 lower console



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

has anyone done this yet? pics?


----------



## widebodyvdub (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: double din in mk3 lower console (deathmetalscottie)*

Ive seen some one remover the heater controls and relocate them to the glove box and use the space to install a double din.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: double din in mk3 lower console (widebodyvdub)*

ive seen that too but its not very accessible, does anyone know if the center console from a B4 would fit? The dash pretty much looks the same im wondering if it would fit. Theoretically, a double din should fit into the console, ive measured it should fit but it might look like ass because the front bezel will not sit flush because of the consoles curvature.


----------



## widebodyvdub (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: double din in mk3 lower console (deathmetalscottie)*

well Im about to pick up a b4 on sat and I have a 1997 golf so ill let you know when I have both of them together


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: double din in mk3 lower console (widebodyvdub)*

sweet


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: double din in mk3 lower console (deathmetalscottie)*

you can remove the 2 upper vents and mold it in there but you have to close off the duct work in the dash by taking the center out and cutting it and the close offf the hole(i plastic welded mine ) here is a pic of the unfinished piece


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: double din in mk3 lower console (dubweizer)*

that is pretty sick, though i havent worked with fiber glass and i'd have to get rid of the vents. Plus it would be really nice to not grab the attention of thieves. if i put it in the bottom I also have room for mk4 cup holders


----------



## Jeff_Edison (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: double din in mk3 lower console (deathmetalscottie)*

I'm working on a MK5 unit in my lower console..!!
Got the unit in, just need to get it nice..!!
I'm not that good in fiber, so it proberbly takes a while..


















_Modified by Jeff_Edison at 3:39 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## CD155MX (Dec 18, 2007)

does anybody have pics of a double din put into the lower console of an MKIII where the cupholder is? 
I put my single din down there and put my gauges in the original radio spot, but would love to upgrade to a double din eventually.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (CD155MX)*

thats what I was wondering, now I'm just doing a mk4 dash swap


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (CD155MX)*

i see that the lower is easier than what I did to mine,but I just cant see the draw to the radio down that low.I had on tint the consloe when it had the mk2 dash in it and I hated it.I just didn't want to have to look down that far to see the radio and the shifter is right there as well.not knocking it is all labor intensive and each to their own and all that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (dubweizer)*

im just doing a mk4 dash swap. then i can fit a double din and it won't get in the way.


----------

